# x force



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys i think i am going to get and xforce after shooting my dads some. just want to no what is the big difference between the xforce 6 and the 7 other than brace height. i really like the xforce 7 the only one i shot, but i have a deal on a x force 6. i cant belive how smooth fast and quiet the bow is and cant belive i like it better than my mathews!


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

if you are going to use it for hunting i would recommend the X7(dreamseason) just cause it has a little more BH and is a little more forgiving(my son says that, i shoot the X6) but they both have the same cams and shoot just about the same except for the 6 in BH


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

i too shoot the xforce 6 and love it!


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

is there any diffrence in the speed between these bows? and thanks for the help guys


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

no, not that i know of.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hunterforlife said:


> is there any diffrence in the speed between these bows? and thanks for the help guys


8fps


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

the x-force 6 is a little faster but just as smooth


----------



## x-forcer (Mar 27, 2008)

i have the x6 and have never had a problem with hitting my arm or anything. there are so many other factors besides brace height. I just put an sts on mine and it made a world of difference as far as hand shock


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

x-forcer said:


> I just put an sts on mine and it made a world of difference as far as hand shock


even without an sts there is no handshock


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hunterforlife said:


> is there any diffrence in the speed between these bows? and thanks for the help guys


yes the less brace highth of the 6 makes it faster due to longer power stroke


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the help guys, i got the xforce 6 on the way 29'' 70# cant wait to shoot it.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Smart investment! you'll enjoy every bit of it. congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

i think i will enjoy it cant wait for it to get here. one more question where did u get the pse avatars i could not find them.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hunterforlife said:


> i think i will enjoy it cant wait for it to get here. one more question where did u get the pse avatars i could not find them.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=319845

should be some in there congrats on the new bow


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for the help archerykid12


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hunterforlife said:


> thanks for the help archerykid12


yep anytime


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

go with the longer brace height. you wont hit your arm as much with the longer bh than you will with the shorter bh


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

12ringbuster said:


> go with the longer brace height. you wont hit your arm as much with the longer bh than you will with the shorter bh


if you are hitting your arm there are 1 of 2 things wrong, draw length is to long or bad form


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

bowman1964 said:


> if you are hitting your arm there are 1 of 2 things wrong, draw length is to long or bad form


not at all, look at the top compound shooters some shoot with an armgaurd, i do for compounda and recurve


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> not at all, look at the top compound shooters some shoot with an armgaurd, i do for compounda and recurve


that may be true but i am talking about just the X6, you should never hit your arm with this bow if you shoot it correctly.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

bowman1964 said:


> that may be true but i am talking about just the X6, you should never hit your arm with this bow if you shoot it correctly.


i agree if shoot the x6 properly you will barely ever hit you arm not unless the draw length is to long


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys thanks for all the help. the bow came in acouple days ago. i couldnt get it to shoot i guess the bow is just not for me. went up too the local bow shop and shot the dxt many times and loved it. i guess i should have shot the xforce 6 not the 7 and then made my decision. owell you live and learn. thanks for all the help. 
hunterforlife


----------

